# Probleme trotz fertigen LAMPS



## Dannyo_ (9. Dezember 2002)

Hello !

Also ich habe folgendes, mittlerweile zeitlich dringendes, Problem.

Ich habe einen LAMP-Server nach dem Tutorial von baach.de aufgebaut, arbeite mit Linux Distribution SuSE 8.0
Zuerst habe ich mir klarerweise alle Bestandteile besorgt und installiert (Apache 1.3.26, PHP 4.2.4 und mySQL 3.23.42 sowie alle möglichen Zusatzmodule, die das Baach-Tutorial empfiehlt/vorschreibt).
Danach habe ich mir das Tool "LAMPP" von apachefriends.org downgeloadet und es mal zum LAufen gebracht:
Es zeigt an, dass alle Bestandteile des LAMP-Servers funktionieren und laufen, dazu kann ich auch problemlos die Webserver-Testpage aufrufen, wenn ich den localhost bzw. meine IP anwähle.
Die Firewall ist eingeschaltet und ich habe die nötigen Ports reserviert, ich habe eine Internet-Verbindung und kann problemlos und schnell surfen.

Aber ich habe dennoch, obwohl alles zu funktionieren scheint, zwei Probleme:
1.) Wenn ich von einem fremden Rechner versuche meinen LAMPS anzupingen, funktioniert es nicht (so wie bei einem ausgeschaltenen Rechner "Keine Antwort")
2.) Der Server macht nicht das was der Server eigentlich können sollte... also: Ich kann von fremden Computern nicht auf die Daten meines Rechners (also eigentlich meines DocumentRoots) zugreifen, was ja eigentlich der Sinn der Sache wäre.

Darum jetzt meine Frage an euch: Was könnte noch falsch sein ? Woran könnte es liegen, dass das Teil noch immer nicht funzt... ???

BITTE BITTE BITTE HELFT MIR ! Ich bin mit diesem Zeug kurz vorm Verzweifeln !!!

Danke schön im Voraus,
mfg,
Dannyo


----------



## Christian Fein (10. Dezember 2002)

Nun ich gehe davon aus das deine TCP IP Einstellungen im Netzwerk nicht stimmen.

Nutzt du DHCP Server? 

Wenn nein ist dein Server und deine Clientrechner im Selben Netzwerk (Subnetzmask)


----------



## Dannyo_ (10. Dezember 2002)

Tja, ich habe die IP händisch eingegeben aber auch schon versucht Linux die IP per DHCP zu vergeben.
Ja, der Server und die beiden Clients von denen ich bereits versucht habe zuzugreifen, sind im selben Netzwerk - stellt das ein gröberes Problem dar ?

Meine Fragen dazu wären, was ich genau machen müsste um das Problem zu lösen bzw. woran ich erkenne, dass es gelöst wurde (wenn man den Server von einem anderen Client aus ansteuern kann, was sollte man dann sehen ? Die Webserver-Testpage ? Einen Document Index ?) ?


----------



## Christian Fein (10. Dezember 2002)

ok ich stelle die frage anders:
kannst du vom client den Server anpingen?
Die IP des linux servers bekommst du mit ifconfig raus. unter eh0 steht die dann


----------



## Dannyo_ (10. Dezember 2002)

Habs schon mal versucht, bin mir zu 99% sicher, dass es damals NICHT funktionierte den Server vom Client aus anzupingen.


----------



## Christian Fein (10. Dezember 2002)

dann stimmt ganz einfach deine netzwerkeinstellungen nicht.

gib mal als root ifconfig auf der konsole ein und auf dem windowrechern ipconfig

und bitte poste das mal hier dann kann ich dir den fehler sagen


----------



## Dannyo_ (10. Dezember 2002)

Alles klar, danke für deine Hilfe !  

Werde das morgen posten, weil der Rechner leider nicht bei mir zu Hause steht und ich erst morgen hinkomme.


----------



## Christian Fein (11. Dezember 2002)

hallo??


----------



## Dannyo_ (11. Dezember 2002)

Hallo !! 

War heute beim Server und hatte keinen Zugriff auf meine Zugangsdaten als "Dannyo", habe dir daher als "Dannyo2" zwei PMs geschickt... nicht erhalten ?


----------



## Dannyo2 (12. Dezember 2002)

Eine andere Frage: Könnte es nicht sein, dass diese angegeben Symptome einfach auf ein Problem in der httpd.conf hinweisen ?


----------



## Dannyo_ (17. Dezember 2002)

Habe jetzt die Sache mit der IP an einen Freund weitergeschickt, der das sofort am LAMPS aufprobierte.
Er schickte mir folgenden Text zurück:



> Der IP Nummernblock den Du mir genant hast mit dem kann es nicht funktionieren den der ist für private Netzwerke und private Netzwerke werden normalerweise von jedem Router verworfen



?????????????


----------



## Christian Fein (19. Dezember 2002)

Wenn du deine Private Messages auch lesen würdest dann wirst du eine Nachricht von mir am 12.12.2002   entdecken die besagte:


Der Punkt ist das die IP Adresse die du zur verfügung hast anders geroutet wird.

Du hast Suse? Dann nimm den Yast. Ansonsten stehts bei Suse glaube ich in der rc.config aber Suse ist in Sachen .conf files etwas chaotisch :/

Der Server könnte dann funktionieren.
Das wichtigste ist einfach das du erstmal eine netzwerk verbindung hast ...


----------

